
How and why we use coding challenges to interview developers - xref
https://www.atlassian.com/blog/statuspage/coding-challenges
======
xref
This process seems pretty disrespectful of the amount of time they are
requiring from candidates:

"If they aced the first test, we’ll do a few more rounds of interviews."

"Test 2: The take home project We ask that they spend no more than 8 hours on
the test."

